# Good Website If Your Travelling With Your Pets



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

http://www.travelinpets.biz/travel_tips.html

Excellent website, if you're planning on taking your dog or cat with you on your motorhome travels. :wink:


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Yup.... the old boy has looked at the site and fancies one of the handbag dog carriers.
He would then be fully able to live up to his other title of Bl**dy Old Tart.


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

This may seem a bit silly, but anyone any experience of taking a budgie in their mh?


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

About doggy websites..... this is a quite a good one...

http://www.dogsaway.co.uk/

sugarplum


----------

